# Can I use pellets in my Masterbuilt electric smoker.



## bauerb777

I just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker from Cabelas. I reading the directions it says to use wood chips and not pellets.

Can a smaller number of pellets be used. I have plenty. My limited research in chips vs pellets says there is more smoke flavor from one and more wood flavor from the other. My experience on my gas grill shows the pellets will fill your patio and back yard with smoke over high heat. Bottom line has anybody used pellets in there Masterbuilt electric smoker?


----------



## redsmoke

From what I've read here the answer is no.  The small chips dry not wet work well.  That is what I have used in the past with great success.   

Just stopped on the way home from work today at A-maze-n products and picked up the smoker maze that is made for the masterbuilt smoker and tried it out. All I can say is WOW!!  It works great.    I talked to Todd the owner for a bit also what a super nice guy.  

If you want to use pellets I would recommend getting one of his products you will be very pleased


----------



## stovebolt

I have used pellets in my MES40 but you can't use many at a time or they will flame. If you think you want to add pellets every 15 minutes it may work for you, but Redsmoke gave you great advice. The AMNPS (pellet/sawdust maze) works very well In Masterbuilt electrics if you are not at high altitude. I even like the AMNTS (tube smoker) a bit better. The newest product from Todd is an adjustable length tube. I bet it's fantastic. There is even a sale going on now.

Chuck


----------



## brickguy221

I've added pellets to my MES chip tray twice to get a quick bit of temporary smoke and it takes very-very few to do this. The first time I probably put in 15-20 pellets and I had way-way-way too much smoke for 12-15 minutes and opened the door to let some out. You couldn't see anything inside the smoker because the smoke was so extremely thick.

The second time I added 8-9  pellets and that was plenty and maybe a bit too much. If I ever do that again, I will try 5-6 pellets the next time.

I know the owners manual says not to use pellets in the chip tray, but when only doing it seldom like I just described using 5-6 pellets, I see no harm in it and in reality I doubt it does any harm.


----------



## Bearcarver

For whatever it's worth, the MES owners manual says not to use pellets in their chip tray.

I've been using Amazing products since before they were on the market, and the AMNPS is Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daricksta

bauerb777 said:


> I just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker from Cabelas. I reading the directions it says to use wood chips and not pellets.
> 
> Can a smaller number of pellets be used. I have plenty. My limited research in chips vs pellets says there is more smoke flavor from one and more wood flavor from the other. My experience on my gas grill shows the pellets will fill your patio and back yard with smoke over high heat. Bottom line has anybody used pellets in there Masterbuilt electric smoker?


I guess from the responses to your question you found out many of us use _only _pellets in an AMNPS (A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker). You can also use Dust which I'm told is great for cold smokes. Stovebolt wrote that he likes the tube smoker AMNTS a bit better. We all have our preferences. Once you get into smoking more often you'll see what a hassle reloading wood chips is and most likely switch over to pellets.

Todd Johnson is the smoking supplies Guru also for many of us. I know that his products enabled me to become a better home smoker. Here's his website: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I also exclusively use his wood pellets since they're top quality.

Don't pay attention to the MES owners manual directing you to only use wood chips and to keep water in the water pan. Both are wrong as you'll find out the more you use your smoker and the longer you participate on SMF.


----------



## balcy

I took a head first leap into the MES smoker pool with a 30 inch 1st gen analog purchased from QVC a couple of years ago. I ended up with it still in the box. I seasoned it last weekend and after a lot of reading ordered the #3 AMNPS package from Amazen about an hour ago. I figured I could try the different pellets to see which I like best. I have used a wood chip smoker box in my Weber gas grill for a couple of years now and like the smoke taste so this should be even better. I have a pork loin waiting patiently in the cooler! I may just use apple wood chips I have if the pellets don't arrive before the pork expires!

My smoker is a little different than what I see online (see my avatar) and it may have been a special run for QVC. It has a stainless steel door, a wood stove type latch handle (it turns to latch) and legs. It also came with a cover and veggie rack. It has the square controller. The smoke box with lid sits in a wire rack next to the water tray with no chips loading from the outside. There is no vent I can find other than the hole in the back upper right. Will that limit the air available for the pellets? I may have to drill some holes in the floor of the smoker but will see first. With the shape of the wire rack holding the water tray and smoke box I am not sure if the AMNPS with sit between them but will know soon.   

I already have a Maverick 733 for deep frying turkeys so that is covered. 

Actually, the avatar isn't exactly right either as it has the original style door handle. Whoops!

Balcy


----------



## Bearcarver

Balcy said:


> I took a head first leap into the MES smoker pool with a 30 inch 1st gen analog purchased from QVC a couple of years ago. I ended up with it still in the box. I seasoned it last weekend and after a lot of reading ordered the #3 AMNPS package from Amazen about an hour ago. I figured I could try the different pellets to see which I like best. I have used a wood chip smoker box in my Weber gas grill for a couple of years now and like the smoke taste so this should be even better. I have a pork loin waiting patiently in the cooler! I may just use apple wood chips I have if the pellets don't arrive before the pork expires!
> 
> My smoker is a little different than what I see online (see my avatar) and it may have been a special run for QVC. It has a stainless steel door, a wood stove type latch handle (it turns to latch) and legs. It also came with a cover and veggie rack. It has the square controller. The smoke box with lid sits in a wire rack next to the water tray with no chips loading from the outside. There is no vent I can find other than the hole in the back upper right. Will that limit the air available for the pellets? I may have to drill some holes in the floor of the smoker but will see first. With the shape of the wire rack holding the water tray and smoke box I am not sure if the AMNPS with sit between them but will know soon.
> 
> I already have a Maverick 733 for deep frying turkeys so that is covered.
> 
> Actually, the avatar isn't exactly right either as it has the original style door handle. Whoops!
> 
> Balcy


Yes---That is an Analog Masterbuilt. First one I ever saw that wasn't black.

And yes, it seems guys with those end up drilling some holes in or near the bottom to add to the air flow.

Bear


----------



## texfinn

Since the MES doesn't seem to like wet chips, I also just ordered Package #3 from Todd. Hopefully it'll arrive by next weekend. I'm ready to try some cold smoking. Going to try to make cold smoked salmon for Christmas. And then cheese for my wife. And so on and so on... :drool

Also going to be awesome to make pulled pork without the need to add chips every 30 minutes or so like I've had to do with the propane smoker. :yahoo:


----------



## daricksta

TexFinn said:


> Since the MES doesn't seem to like wet chips, I also just ordered Package #3 from Todd. Hopefully it'll arrive by next weekend. I'm ready to try some cold smoking. Going to try to make cold smoked salmon for Christmas. And then cheese for my wife. And so on and so on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also going to be awesome to make pulled pork without the need to add chips every 30 minutes or so like I've had to do with the propane smoker.


I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and use the AMNPS for cold smokes. I've had considerable trouble keeping it lit during cold smokes. I think the problem is that the cold temps don't provide enough airflow to keep the pellets smoking. I know the issue isn't excessive moisture in the pellets because one of the last times I cold smoked I used brand new alder wood pellets from Todd. What eventually worked for me was turning on the heating element and warming up the smoker to about 100 degrees and then shutting it off. Problem was the smoker would get up to 130 degrees or so if I wasn't standing right beside it all the time to immediately shut it off--which I wasn't. BUT, using that method I think I just produced the best smoked cheese I ever made. It's just that some of it got so soft it dripped into a few small globs onto the drip pan. Next time I'll monitor the heat better--but it was really cold outside!


----------



## Bearcarver

TexFinn said:


> Since the MES doesn't seem to like wet chips, I also just ordered Package #3 from Todd. Hopefully it'll arrive by next weekend. I'm ready to try some cold smoking. Going to try to make cold smoked salmon for Christmas. And then cheese for my wife. And so on and so on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also going to be awesome to make pulled pork without the need to add chips every 30 minutes or so like I've had to do with the propane smoker.





daRicksta said:


> I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and use the AMNPS for cold smokes. I've had considerable trouble keeping it lit during cold smokes. I think the problem is that the cold temps don't provide enough airflow to keep the pellets smoking. I know the issue isn't excessive moisture in the pellets because one of the last times I cold smoked I used brand new alder wood pellets from Todd. What eventually worked for me was turning on the heating element and warming up the smoker to about 100 degrees and then shutting it off. Problem was the smoker would get up to 130 degrees or so if I wasn't standing right beside it all the time to immediately shut it off--which I wasn't. BUT, using that method I think I just produced the best smoked cheese I ever made. It's just that some of it got so soft it dripped into a few small globs onto the drip pan. Next time I'll monitor the heat better--but it was really cold outside!


When I Cold smoke I use Saw Dust instead of Pellets-----Much easier to keep going.

I know this because I'm one of the guys who was burning Dust in an AMNS before the Newfangled AMNPS was ever invented.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> When I Cold smoke I use Saw Dust instead of Pellets-----Much easier to keep going.
> 
> I know this because I'm one of the guys who was burning Dust in an AMNS before the Newfangled AMNPS was ever invented.
> 
> Bear


I plan to buy some hickory and some apple Dust from Todd when I place my next order.


----------

